# Under no illusions!



## PaulandSue (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello Everybody

My partner Sue and I are in our fifties, under absolutely NO illusions, but determined to make a go of a new life in Portugal.
We have a wealth of experience between us in various career areas, ranging from hospitality and catering, through retail and also training and coaching. We have an idea of what we want to do, which actually involves living a relatively simple life, involving fresh air, fresh food, local wine, somewhere to grow our own produce, less hassle, less traffic, but sharing this through our business idea.
We know it will require hard work, we know it will take a while to become established, but we don't know exactly what it is like to live and work (for yourself) in Portugal ESPECIALLY under the present economic situation......
We would like to hear from forum members, their views on how the present situation has impacted on their lives now, and how they feel it might affect them in the future. Is this a good or bad time to consider moving from jolly old Blighty, to Portugal? We are NOT considering the Algarve, but more likely Central Portugal or possibly West Coast....
Any suggestions, ideas, warnings, encouragement, etc etc gratefully appreciated.
Thanks

PaulandSue :confused2:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome but what exactly do you mean by

"but sharing this through our business idea."

It's one thing being able to live here and a totally different thing if you need an "earned" income to achieve it.

Don't believe there's a good or bad time to make a move, it's down to personal circumstances and planning, of course current exchange rate makes it a bad time.


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello Paul and Sue

If you are both looking for words of encouragement and local support you will be hard pressed to find any thing better than the Alto Minho Community , have a look at our web site and see what I mean, the life style here is completely different to any other part of Portugal 
Land & property prices are cheap, the locals both sides of the border love the Brits as there are very few of us and the climate is well suited to self sufficiency 12 months a year, just the sort of thing the locals are doing.


----------



## PaulandSue (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks nandnjudge

Thanks for link, but for whatever reason it doesn't seem to work.....:sad:


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

working here....

I see a lot of people come to Portugal and have a half hearted go at starting a business, many dont want to work but may have to because they need an income to stay here. normally the ones that dont want to work fail to achieve any sort of regular income at all. as they would do in their home country.
But
anyone that has a good idea for a business and where they are prepared to work hard will have success in portugal. like anywhere.
There are some good oppertunities for business here if you have the required skills and ideas and determination to work hard.

Its fairly easy to set up a company here, employ people and open for business, even if you dont speak the lingo that well, of course this does depend on the type of business and the clients you will have.

as for working for yourself, then its much better than working for someone else for loads of reasons.
generally for expats, working for your self here in portugal is a lot easier than finding work with an employer.

Many people belive a recession is the perfect time to start a business, as it can only get better.

the present economic situation, might not have any effect on your business idea. it may even improve businesss, 
e.g. our estate agency had its best year ever in 2010, during the height of the crissis, the situation abroad meant more people than ever wanted to move to our region of portugal therfore increasing our business way beyond what we ever thought would be possible in a recession!
Good luck with your plans.


----------



## PaulandSue (Apr 27, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks Derek.....
As i said we're under no illusions.
can you respond regarding the property directly to our email address please?
More good advice, thankfully received

Paul
:clap2:


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

The reason why it may not work is because you have not installed Abode Flash on your computer, look on Google for free download, believe me it is worth the effort
if this does not work it will be that you need Flash


----------



## PaulandSue (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually Nandnjudge
It was the difference between a full stop and hyphen.....

located now at will have a good look!

thanks

PaulandSue


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Please use the PM systen if sending links to a commercial website
thanks Derek


----------



## PaulandSue (Apr 27, 2011)

*oopps..*

Sorry,,,,trying to get used to site

:confused2:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear paul and Sue,
If you need any help/advice about the Silver coast region, please send me a pm and I will do my best to help.


----------

